# Radioamatierisms >  Amatieru satelīti.

## cobalt

Tīri ziņķāre, vai kāds ir mēģinājis dibināt ar viņiem sakarus, un kam/kā parasti viņus izmanto.
Šitādus piem(izskatās ka viņu ir pietiekoši daudz/bieži lido):
http://www.heavens-above.com/amateursat ... t=0&tz=EET

----------

